# any one thinking mushrooms



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

gonna be 50 next week...get rid of the white stuff and it wont be long


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm mushrooms :corkysm55 :corkysm55 :corkysm55 


I hope the season is as good as last years. Theres some venison steaks in my freezer that are designated to be eatin during mushroom season.


----------



## huntndaddy (Mar 25, 2005)

Yepper,

Spring is in the air. Had my first encounter with a dead skunk last week. That is a true sign that the morels are soon to return to Michigan. Already been having dreams about them.


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

I was out last night after work checking on my morel garden, making sure everything was just right for a great crop.

We even have a few trips already planned to a few hot spot that produce more then we can pick.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

Must be nice to be able to have hot spots like that...I have been searching for about 10 years now and have covered to much land to ever try and walk again and only have found 1 patch that about everyone and there brother knows about..It provides me with the biggest tease you will ever see..about 40 mushrooms out of there a year. Maybe Midland county is not a spot to find them?


----------



## huntndaddy (Mar 25, 2005)

Here is something to get you pumped for this morel season









and this...


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Just had to go and tease us with those pixs did'nt ya HD....LOL


----------



## shawndonna (Apr 16, 2005)

Talk dirty to me!!!! I cannot wait to get into those morels


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice pic's huntndaddy. I cannot wait. Got 2 weeks off, intend to do some serious shroomin. Got a new camera too, hope I get some good shots like that this season.


----------



## huntndaddy (Mar 25, 2005)

Oldgrandman said:


> Nice pic's huntndaddy. I cannot wait. Got 2 weeks off, intend to do some serious shroomin. Got a new camera too, hope I get some good shots like that this season.


Thankyou Grandman, Actually the first photo has blur spot in the middle. That is because it was pouring down rain that day and a rain drop got on my lense. If it weren't for that I was going to get it blown up and framed and hang it in my family room.

You should have fun with that new camera. They are blast!.

Good luck to ya.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I'll be looking for them in Missouri in about 4 weeks. Can taste them now sauteed in butter served with fresh bass and crappie fillets.


----------

